# FS: Dell Inspiron Laptop and Xbox 360 - on eBay!!



## Geoff (May 31, 2007)

I'm selling my Dell Inspiron E1505 laptop and Xbox 360 console on eBay with no reserve, check it out, and bid 

Laptop: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=190118259862&rd=1&rd=1

Xbox 360: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=190118269035&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## footballstevo75 (May 31, 2007)

why are you selling your lappy?


----------



## evanscnce (May 31, 2007)

woot, lets hope my 5.00$ top bid wins! haha Good luck buddy!


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 31, 2007)

Omega dont take this the wrong way but why do you keep buying computer stuff and then selling it a few months down the road for half the price if you dont want the stuff dont buy it i have seen you do this many times and i dont get why you do it.


----------



## Geoff (May 31, 2007)

footballstevo75 said:


> why are you selling your lappy?


Nothings wrong with it, I just want to get a cheaper desktop.


Jack Bauer said:


> Omega dont take this the wrong way but why do you keep buying computer stuff and then selling it a few months down the road for half the price if you dont want the stuff dont buy it i have seen you do this many times and i dont get why you do it.


I've had the laptop for about 4-5 months so far, which is a pretty long time.  Besides, thats part of the fun part


----------



## PohTayToez (May 31, 2007)

4-5 months is pretty short time for a top of the line lappy like that, but oh well.  I would love a piece of equipment like that, but I don't imagine I'll win it.


----------



## sup2jzgte (May 31, 2007)

I'm seriously in on the Xbox deal


----------



## MasterEVC (May 31, 2007)

Thats a nice laptop, with my job Ive worked on a few of those too. Id love to win that but I know I wont


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Jun 1, 2007)

Since you're selling your 360, I guess that means I lost my Battlefield 2: MC buddy to play with.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 2, 2007)

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Since you're selling your 360, I guess that means I lost my Battlefield 2: MC buddy to play with.



lol, well we can play BF2142 on the PC!

I will miss that game, it was my favorite.  Maybe we can play sometime before the auction ends.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Jun 2, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];674529 said:
			
		

> lol, well we can play BF2142 on the PC!
> 
> I will miss that game, it was my favorite.  Maybe we can play sometime before the auction ends.



Yea, if I ever get my 360 back from Microsoft, should be here Monday according to them.


----------



## eric92park (Jun 4, 2007)

hehe lol I dont need a laptop plus I already have xBOX360


----------



## Geoff (Jun 4, 2007)

eric92park said:


> hehe lol I dont need a laptop plus I already have xBOX360


Then why did you post here?  I wasnt asking _you_ if you needed a laptop


----------



## kof2000 (Jun 4, 2007)

since when is a 360 a laptop?


----------



## Geoff (Jun 4, 2007)

kof2000 said:


> since when is a 360 a laptop?



He said he didnt need a laptop, then I responded with my post.

I'm selling a laptop and a 360


----------



## Bramp (Jun 5, 2007)

on the lappy,

is the screen real tight, or does it have some looseness in the hinges?

does it run cool enough or do you need to use a cooling pad etc?

thats all i can think of for now..  thanks

Bramp..


----------



## Geoff (Jun 6, 2007)

The screen is secure on the hinges, but it can wiggle back and forth a tad, but it doesnt move unless you use force.

I've played games on it for hours on end without it over heating, so no, you dont need a cooling pad.


----------



## PohTayToez (Jun 6, 2007)

$917!?!?!?... thats considerably more that you paid for it, isn't it?


----------



## Geoff (Jun 6, 2007)

PohTayToez said:


> $917!?!?!?... thats considerably more that you paid for it, isn't it?



Im suprised, lol.  I had it listed before and it didnt reach $900.

The laptop cost $1300 a year ago with a $750 off coupon, but my friend bought that and then sold it to me a couple months ago for $800.

The Xbox is still pretty cheap though.


----------



## Bramp (Jun 6, 2007)

well nvm now it is way out my price range.. harhar 

looks like your making out good though OMEGA nice one!


----------



## Geoff (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm very pleased with the auction on the laptop, as it also includes a GPS and case.  The Xbox 360 was decent I guess, but overall im happy with the auctions.  I was planning on getting at least $1100 from it to put towards my desktop, but I got $1290, so i'm happy


----------



## MatrixEVO (Jun 7, 2007)

[-0MEGA-];678617 said:
			
		

> I'm very pleased with the auction on the laptop, as it also includes a GPS and case.  The Xbox 360 was decent I guess, but overall im happy with the auctions.  I was planning on getting at least $1100 from it to put towards my desktop, but I got $1290, so i'm happy



I still think you really took a hit with the Xbox. You bought it about a month ago for $400 then bought Live, cables, games, etc. And now you only get $350 for all of it.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 7, 2007)

MatrixEVO said:


> I still think you really took a hit with the Xbox. You bought it about a month ago for $400 then bought Live, cables, games, etc. And now you only get $350 for all of it.


I did take a hit with the xbox, but the extra money from the laptop made up for it.


----------



## dmw2692004 (Jun 7, 2007)

you got a pretty good winning bid on the 360 =)

And even better on the laptop =)

nice ebay job.


----------

